# Azzas new gym



## Watson (May 26, 2015)

Not everyone is living the good life....


----------



## Watson (May 26, 2015)

1. YES that is Azza
2. YES he did tell everyone he found gold
3. NO he still doesnt work out...


----------



## Watson (May 26, 2015)

BUT he did buy a new car


----------



## Watson (May 26, 2015)

^ better than his last shit box....


----------



## heckler7 (May 27, 2015)

it looks like him, how did you come accross this, are you guys on skype?


----------



## [SIL] (May 27, 2015)




----------



## charley (May 27, 2015)

...  Memory Lane.......


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2015)

heckler7 said:


> it looks like him, how did you come accross this, are you guys on skype?



lol it IS him....


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2015)




----------



## Watson (May 28, 2015)

^ he pushes 22 plates incline leg press with those legs...according to azza lmao

GOD I MISS HIM! (breaks into "baby come back!")


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2015)

ronnie coleman legs...


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2015)

all pics are 2014/15


----------



## theCaptn' (May 28, 2015)

Lmao!


----------



## the_predator (May 28, 2015)

Still a better gym then Planet Fitness


----------



## Watson (May 29, 2015)

^ azza gimmick after sniffing glue all day......


----------



## Watson (May 29, 2015)

for those people who fell for azza talking the talk about cars.....wankers! 

for 3 fucken years he cannot adjust the bonnet so it closes properly but according to azza he can strip and rebuild an engine blindfolded....

god i miss his bullshit, there was a laugh in every sentence....ffs Captn make him a mod and ask him back please....


----------



## theCaptn' (May 29, 2015)

This is the best thread since forever Griff


----------



## Watson (May 29, 2015)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 30, 2015)

azzas asshole wil never die


----------



## theCaptn' (May 30, 2015)

So who's the new lady?


----------



## Watson (Jun 8, 2015)

no bullshit, thats his engine bay.....



> that was the wagons first ever run, in street trim, stock motor, ran 13.403 for the 1/8th with the log head, got that down to 11.74 with only a dissy change, tuning, little weight out, smaller wheels and tyres and run out the collector



WTF 13.4 seconds.....thats fast....im talking ride on lawn mower fast! then down to 11.7....why you'd need to upgrate to a moped scooter to hit those sorta times...


----------



## Watson (Jun 8, 2015)

if rust was gold.....


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 8, 2015)

theCaptn' said:


> So who's the new lady?









pic is huge ...holy shit
seen each other off and on for years
apparently tonya was serious about wanting to start fresh in jan.... but she had seen other guys...a couple lies really freaked me out...she wont work on things...so i am being forced to move on i guess
i take full responsibility


----------

